# Good swirl filling spray wax/ sealant/ detailer?



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a spray wax, sealant or detailer that I can use after every weekly wash to hide wash marring & light swirls as keeping my soft black paint swirl free with a high mileage commute is a task and a half, plus I can't keep polishing as my clear coat is quite thin from the factory and I'll end up with nothing left!

I know it's 'cheating' but no matter how careful I am I'll always end up with some marring and swirls on a daily driver with soft black paint..

Anyway, I'm after something that's quick and easy to use, isn't too expensive, has very good filling properties and a glossy wet finish. Durability isn't too important as I'll be reapplying after every wash anyway.

Does such a product exist? I know if it does you guys and girls will know about it! Cheers!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

I have achieved excellent results with BH Autobalm. It's not sprayable though.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Rainbow said:


> I have achieved excellent results with BH Autobalm. It's not sprayable though.


Thanks Rainbow, ideally I wanted a spray product, something quick and easy to use


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It doesn't at the minute, maybe it will soon though


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Look at the blackfire trinity ice over fire bud


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

graham1970 said:


> Look at the blackfire trinity ice over fire bud


Yes that looks really promising although maybe a little bit too involved and expensive for weekly wash use unfortunately


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't be put off,can all be applied by hand,then topped up with spray wax every week or so.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

doesnt swissvax nano express fill swirls etc.? im sure i read somewhere it does


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Optimum Car Wax :thumb:

Fills very nicely...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I personally like using AutoGlym AquaWax (or trade version Express Wax) as a quick and easy drying aid / top up wax after every other wash. It will bead and shine for two to three weeks, depending on weather and mileage. 

It does conceal light marks, but isn't a proper filler like an AIO such as Super Resin Polish.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

The best in my opinion is Polish Angel Rapiddwaxx. Not cheap, but good. 
Best cheap fix is Turtle wax Black series QD. Does what you are looking for at $8 a bottle.
Or maybe the low line of Zymol spray glaze


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Some really good suggestions thanks all


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Not sure that swirls are filled by I use Angelwax QED which leaves a very glossy finish with great beading


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*I would expect a wax would do well to hide or cover swirls etc not sure a spray wax could but not done any real outright spray wax testing.
*
*However here is a test i did some time back to covering marring.*

*Ok so a little about this Marring Hiding Test.

You can use a mild abrasive to remove the marring, however with pants weather etc and the vehicle would still need waxing i decided to have a play at what would hide the marring.

So marring to the test panel namely the rear door for this example as easy to show marring with angle of sun and car position and camera position.

You would not even see it most of the time.

So Marring...










So Door was marked off with tape to create a middle strip than would remain bare while either side would have products applied.

In this case Bilt Hamber Finis Wax to the left side and Bilt Hamber Auto-Balm to the right side.










As you can see after the Finis Wax one side and Auto-Balm the other the marring has been covered up.

Finis an absolute doddle, best applied for me with a damp sponge applicator with the supplied Bilt Hamber one at that. Easy on wait 5 mins or more and wipe off.

Same with the Auto-Balm although even more so for only a tiny amount to be applied again wait five mins and wipe off, however you may find yourself needing to wait another 5 mins after that removal to see if it needs another buff as can be the case with the Auto-Balm.

For speed of use and application the Finis has it for me over the Auto-Balm however the Auto-Balm does have other things going for it, notably its bare metal protecting properties.

As mentioned the appearance of marring is at its most visible at certain angles and in certain light...

Here for example just turning the angle a bit will remove the visual appearance of the marring...










What you may notice is the darkenning to either side from the Finis wax to the left and the Auto-Balm to the right.

Although at this angle you see the marring strip more you also notice the darkening to either side more, or simply as the light is bounced all over the marring it then makes the filled in marring reflect more perfectly and so shows the paint in its true light and colours.










Now lets see if the super fast wax that is Hydra Wax can remove the marring so easily?

So good shake of the bottle and a little transferred to another Bilt Hamber sponge applicator a wait for it to swipe test ready and wiped off...










Yes certainly reduced the Marring to the eye so its filled to some extent as the other two did but its not gone so not as good at hiding marring but its fast to use and leaves great protection behind.

Fastest to use would be the Hydra wax, so so fast and easy.

Auto-Balm great finish but getting that finish can mean additional buffing.

Finis Wax, super easy to use faster to use than Auto-Balm with its associated fiddlyness.
Not as fast as the Hydra Wax but for me its the winner its ease of use speed of use Filling ability and longevity win it for me.

For reference all are great products and all have there place, I myself have 2 full size pots of Finis Wax , 4 bottles of Hydra Wax and 3 Pots of Auto-Balm...:lol:

So the Final remains of marring were covered with some Finis and the Auto-Balm section topped with Hydra.

No More Ultra Scan Imaging....:lol:



















Thank you all for reading and a big big thank you to Bilt Hamber for there quality Kit...:thumb:*


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow what a great reply, thanks for the detailed insight James_death, very interesting indeed


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

That's definitely a reply worth reading james death.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

By KDS Detailing http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2278449&postcount=82

BH Autobalm


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish :thumb:

http://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/cleanser-polish - you can put any LSP you like on top (including Auto Balm)


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

steelghost said:


> Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish :thumb:
> 
> http://www.bilthamber.com/waxes-polishes-and-clay-bars/cleanser-polish - you can put any LSP you like on top (including Auto Balm)


Was that done by hand or machine?

If done by machine what pads did you use?

Looks really good :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Was that done by hand or machine?
> 
> If done by machine what pads did you use?
> 
> Looks really good :thumb:


Not my picture I'm afraid! It's the one on the BH page for CP. But the BH boys confirmed it was done by hand.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I used it on the family bus (also a daily drive with softish black paint), topped with Auto Balm. Really nice results. Unfortunately I didn't have some nice sunshine (or the time) to do a 50:50, but you can see the video I did showing the reflections here.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi mate these are both Autobalm I was trying out on a hire car a while back.





The other product that fills really well is Zymol Cleaner Wax.


----------



## ed87 (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, the autobalm filling properties seem awesome thanks for the insight all, is it possible to get a sample of autobalm anywhere?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-auto-balm.html


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Ed 

That was a black Astra just washed nothing else and the AB applied by hand. Just masked a couple of sections and applied in vertical lines very thinly, I found it takes a little practice, unlike anything else and use a damp but not wet applicator.

Good luck with it


----------



## Deadbeat111 (May 28, 2015)

Here's a short clip I made comparing Auto-balm and Blackfire BlackICE swirl filling ability. Auto-balm(left) is winner but BlackICE(right) is pretty good too.


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

If you are still looking for a spray wax, the best i've found for hiding marring on a black car is in order of effectivness Prima Hydro, Meg's Ultimate Quik Wax, AG Aqua Wax.

If you want to hide better the Prima Bananna Gloss is great, wipe on wipe off, the as other have said Auto Balm or Finis


----------

